
Microsoft CEO says encryption backdoors are a ‘terrible idea’ - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/13/21064267/microsoft-encryption-backdoor-apple-ceo-nadella-pensacola-privacy
======
bmsd_0923
...while winking slyly and making a "nudge" motion with his elbow.

